# can somebody teach me?



## jeff081692 (Aug 14, 2007)

Can somebody teach me the 3 cycle through aim or yahoo? I have read through the guides and its not working for me. So if someone has the time I would really like to learn.

i will be available after 1 hour from now


----------



## pjk (Aug 14, 2007)

I can help you here with what you need. Describe to me the parts exactly of what you don't understand and need help with.


----------



## jeff081692 (Aug 14, 2007)

Well i wanted to start small with the 2x2 so i have just been focusing on corners. I understand how to number the corners and tell where they go and if its c or ccw and stuff but thats as far as I can go. I need more of an understanding of what algs to use and how to use them. The examples are not helping me much.


----------



## pjk (Aug 15, 2007)

Okay. Say you have an alg that will 3 cycle corners 123. Say you want to cycle 178. You need to bring 78 to the 23 position, do the 123 cycle alg, then undo the setup you did to bring 78 to 23. Does that make sense?


----------



## jeff081692 (Aug 15, 2007)

Im beginning to understand it better. But how do you do the numbers in your head to know what to do next like if you cycled 178 how does that effect the number you make when you memorized it?


----------



## hait2 (Aug 16, 2007)

jeff081692 said:


> Im beginning to understand it better. But how do you do the numbers in your head to know what to do next like if you cycled 178 how does that effect the number you make when you memorized it?



it doesn't. you would just remember 178, and temporarily change the 78 to 23, use the move, undo the setup moves, and keep going. it's a very rare case that you don't have to do any setup moves for a cycle, so get comfortable using them!  they don't affect your memorization at all though, and usually you'd invent them as you go during the solve


----------



## jeff081692 (Aug 16, 2007)

Its still a little confusing but i will try going through the guides again tomorrow and remember what you guys have said and i might get it.


----------

